# Do you hang prints of your photographs in your house?



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just got a few 8x10's printed by Adoramapix and they turned out amazing! Just wondering if any of you guys ever hang prints in your home? If so what sizes?


----------



## aliciaqw (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a few 8x10s on a console table at the top of the stairs.  They're some of my first shots with my camera, so they're not the greatest photos but they're mine and I like the personal tough they add.  I don't hang other people's art in my house, as a general rule.  I do have lots of 4x6 snapshots hanging in matted collage type frames and lots of mirrors to compensate for my silly rule.

My mom used to have lots of family photos on her walls, but she also loved to hang crappy framed art she'd pick up at thrift stores.  Oh my, I HATED those prints of birds of paradise and men in sombreros playing la guitara.


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 16, 2010)

I have this one printed on 12x18 in my den 






(without the watermark


----------



## KAikens318 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a bunch of 8x10s and 4x6 (Almost all of my son) hanging all over the house, and a few 16x20s of some smoke art that I have done and 20x24s of two that I was particularly proud of...


----------



## ann (Apr 16, 2010)

yes, but not mine.

Mostly black and white and all would fall into the "fine art" classification.

I firmly believe photographers should collect photographs along with other art forms.


----------



## PJL (Apr 16, 2010)

I have 3 11x14s and a 12x24 panoramic landscape shots I took in New Zealand in my office.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 16, 2010)

I have what I think is a 16x20 of some anonymous person carvin up a turn on a bike at a local track day. I'm going to start a wall or a photo collage of all the bands I've shot and artists I've photographed.


----------



## joeamy05 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have some family portraits I have taken on my walls.  As for art prints I have taken, I have a few rolled up and waiting for a frame


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

I have plenty shots of my son, on the fridge and in various kid themed frames.  I have several 16x20 prints of my landscapes (in cheap frames) hanging in my basement 'studio' area.  And on my living room wall, I've got a beautiful 50x30 canvas gallery wrap of another landscape.


----------



## hankejp (Apr 16, 2010)

This is the 1st one that I've Framed and matted on my own:







So far, it's the only photo of mine to hang on the wall.  There will be more now, now that I sort of know what I'm doing, framing wise.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice stuff!! Thats awesome big mike. 

I am going to try a bigger print next time.


----------



## mtfd635 (Apr 16, 2010)

The upstairs hallway is decorated with varied prints in no particular order. Frames, sizes, subjects - random.
Flowers n sunsets n digs n kids accent the remainder of the house in a more traditional style.
The fruits of my labor n love are proudly displayed.
And every few years we give framed prints as holiday gifts - appropriate for the recipients  taste in style - flowers, butterflies, etc.
Mounted photos are the ultimate pleasure/product of digital photography IMHO 
oh yeah, work photos stylishly done adorn my office also


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2010)

I have about 1 image a month printed.

I had this one printed on 20"x30" Kodak Metallic paper. The image is 15"x22.5" and I had the paper trimmed to 20"x27.5" so there is a 2.5 inch border all the way around the image.

It's matted and framed (24"x38.5") with a bottom weighted (2") offset mat window (4.5" of mat at the top and sides, 6.5" of mat at the bottom. 

I get most of my custom framing supplies from www.documounts.com and assemble the mat and frame myself.


----------



## RumDaddy (Apr 16, 2010)

Id like to but all of my favorite photos for the wall are of my kids and their at the age where they dont want pictures on the wall of them. You know. Cuz if their friends come over and see them. Well thats just gay...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 16, 2010)

None. Neither photos nor paintings.

I see them every day in the studio. When I step out of the work space I prefer to see someone else's work.

Actually, when I visit my parents, I'm still embarrassed to see the number of works of mine they have on their walls. :lmao:


----------



## Nikkor (Apr 16, 2010)

Absolutely! That's the best part of any photographer's home ... their artwork! I hang work from other photog friends of mine as well. But I keep all of my personal stuff that I use for client-viewing in my office.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Is it hard to frame those bigger images by yourself?


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 16, 2010)

About to order a 12x18 picture and want to try and frame it myself.  I saw on adorama you can get them mounted for the following prices.

Single  Weight Matboard/ $8.35 ea.                 

Foam-Core 3/16/ $11.50 ea.

Styrene  3/16/ $14.65 ea.

If I plan on framing it would it be helpful for me to get it mounted by them? If so which option would be best?


----------



## tdiprincess (Apr 16, 2010)

I generally do keep my photos on the wall. I don't like to spend money on cheap prints. Although once in a while I'll find a print I like and buy it. As my technique improves I replace other photos...


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 16, 2010)

I did my son's senior pics and have been the photographer for him and all his friends at proms & homecomings, so there are some of those around.  My wife insisted that my better lightning pics be printed & framed for display, plus a few scenics.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 16, 2010)

Up to a certain size, mating and framing is an easy enough DIY project. 12x18 should be fine with minimal gear. Unless you have a bad case of the shakes.

As I said in a recent thread here, I do all of my own framing and one thing I will not do is dry mount the print. I only remember one of the reasons why it is not a good idea and that is that prints (just like any other paper) need to breathe, meaning they expand and contract with the seasons. But to be honest it is so easy to mat without dry mounting that I can't even imagine any reason to dry mount.

There are only 3 things you will need to mat a print: acid free mat board, acid free tape and a mat cutter. Acid free is very important as products that are not will eventually transmit the acids to the print and ruin it. A good source of mat board is your local frame shop. I have always gotten mine from a frame shop that works with artists because they have no problem understanding you want to cut your own mats. But any frame shop could sell you the stuff. I would stay away from craft stores though as I have more than once felt they had no idea what acid free meant...

If you don't have a frame shop around, the stuff is available on the web.

Now, cutting the mat requires a mat cutter. This is the one I started with and it works great up to a certain size. When I started cutting bigger mats I went to a heavier duty model because my cutting lines were not straight 

Handheld Mat Cutters: Deluxe Pull Style

My heavy duty cutter is also from Logan but this one did me fine for years. I also made it a present to friends a number of times and most of them are still in use.


Framing is a different animal all together. Most of the time I like simple frames and aluminum section frames (found at all craft stores) did me just fine. Other times I wanted a fancy frame and I found those at auctions. As long as it was big enough for a photo I bought. Most framed work sold for a dollar or 2 at the auctions I attended (in MD, btw) and I bought section frames too... Since I cut my own mats it was easy enough to make them fit the frame.

Hope this helps and inspires you. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by dry mount? If I were to get it pre mounted from Adorama would I pretty much just need to buy a frame and pop it in there or is there more to it then that?


----------



## den9 (Apr 16, 2010)

i have one picture i had framed for a gift but its been 5 months and havent seent he person since then, i might hang it until i see them.

i would like to hang some more of my stuff but i framing isnt cheap.

how much does everyone spend to have it custom framed? should the picture be matted?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 16, 2010)

How does one explain dry mount? Sorry, don't mean to be flip or anything, just assuming everyone knows what it is.

When using the dry mount way a photo is basically "glued" to a back board. If it is glued on crooked, it is crooked. With my way of doing it, you have two pieces of tape holding the print in place from the top edge. If it is crooked, just cut the tape and try again.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm alright I think I am just going to have adorama mount it.  Looks pretty cheap and that looks like the hardest part about framing it. 

Which option would you recommend?

Single  Weight Matboard/ $8.35 ea.                  

Foam-Core 3/16/ $11.50 ea.

Styrene  3/16/ $14.65 ea.


----------



## Eventer (Apr 16, 2010)

No, unfortunalty, cause Im 16 and living at home! I do have my art hanging in my room though.
As soo as I have a place, when i move out etc i SOOO going to hang photo on the wall


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 16, 2010)

I take a different approach, I have a ten foot section of wall that I use to simply tack 8 1/2" x 11" prints directly on the wall.

This gives me room for approximately 50 prints that I rotate with new work.  I also have a smaller section of wall dedicated to work in progress.  

Depending on my mood it can inspire me or challenge me but I find having a body of work available for viewing at a glance more convenient than a computer generated slide show or leafing through a photo album  

Cheers, Don


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 16, 2010)

Don Kondra said:


> I take a different approach, I have a ten foot section of wall that I use to simply tack 8 1/2" x 11" prints directly on the wall.
> 
> This gives me room for approximately 50 prints that I rotate with new work.  I also have a smaller section of wall dedicated to work in progress.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

I use a wall like this for my family photos because I'm always adding... and sometimes, subtracting 

But it is a wonderful idea for work prints too.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 16, 2010)

Its so expensive to get done over here.
its about $90ST which is about $50US to get a 8 x 10 print with frame.

Ive always wanted to get some photos framed (mostly other artist) but way over my budget.


----------



## swoop_ds (Apr 16, 2010)

I also do the "photo wall" thing.  I use it mostly for family and friends though.

I have some of my other work hanging in frames around the house too.

-Dave


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Just ordered two 12x18 prints going to try and frame them myself.  

I will go check out frames at a local framing shop.  If it is too expensive there I will try an arts and craft store.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 16, 2010)

Darkhunter.  I buy all my frames from AmericanFrame.com  You can get some elegant but simple metal frames cheap.  I usually buy about $150 worth at a time which gives me about a dozen frames.  Then you go to Michaels, Hobby Lobby, etc and buy mat board, glass and foamcore backing.  I can frame a 16x20 myself for about $20.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool I will check out the site! Thanks. 

Edit: Wow they sell kits that come with the frame and the mats for like $30 bucks.  I might just get it all from them! Thanks for the site.


----------



## robbie_vlad (Apr 17, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I have plenty shots of my son, on the fridge and in various kid themed frames.  I have several 16x20 prints of my landscapes (in cheap frames) hanging in my basement 'studio' area.  And on my living room wall, I've got a beautiful 50x30 canvas gallery wrap of another landscape.



Where did you get that Gallery Canvas Wrap from? It's gorgeous (and a gorgeous shot of course).


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Is it hard to frame those bigger images by yourself?


Only if you've never done it before. Like most jobs it helps if you have the right tools and a work area that is suitable and a little experience goes a long ways.

Documounts :: Documounts 101


----------



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2010)

I do.  I have nothing smaller than 20x24.  But this is where I meet my clients.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2010)

> Where did you get that Gallery Canvas Wrap from? It's gorgeous (and a gorgeous shot of course).


I'm lucky that my local pro lab, Technicare, is one of (if not the) best producers of canvas prints in Canada.  That's what other local photographers, who have tried several suppliers, tell me.  One of my favorite things about them is that they use metallic photo paper, before stripping the emulsion,  which gives the canvas a quality that you just don't see in a regular paper print.  

As you are in the US, you probably don't want to order from Canada and have to worry about cross border shipping.  Heck, you might not want to deal with shipping at all, and just find a local supplier.  
Pixel2Canvas
Simply Canvas Gallery Wrapped Canvas Prints


You could even do the gallery wrap yourself.  Order the canvas print from wherever and have it shipped to you rolled up.  You can buy the frames & stretching tools at art supply stores.  This could save a lot, as the cost of mounting/stretching is as much or more than the actual print on canvas.


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 21, 2010)

Photographer and Author Rick Sammon is promoting Nations Photo Lab:
DPE and Nations Photo Lab Present: Our Beautiful Nation Photo Contest | The Digital Photo Experience
I just ordered a free gallery wrap to try them out. You can see the code and link from tbe blog entry above. No gimmick, I just placed an order using the code which is $50 off your first order. In that past I have also recommended MPIX.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got my prints in from adorama pics, they look awesome.  I got one already matted and one I am going to try to mat myself.  Now time to choose some frames!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright so on I am on Americanframe.com right now and found a nice frame I like.  Here is what is included:

1Your Image Size (12 X 18)free1Standard-  Matte Black SAVE 25% S21 (15 3/4 X 21 3/4)$10.391Mat  Board- Smooth White (white core) CBW222 (15 3/4 X 21 3/4) Rectangle  Top:2" Sides:2" Bottom:2" $5.701Standard  Acrylic AAS (15 3/4 X 21 3/4)$8.651Standard  Mounting Board MTBS (15 3/4 X 21 3/4)$2.85

Is that everything I need?  And what exactly is the difference between "bottom mat" and the mounting board.  If I have all that do I still need matting for the back of the actual picture?


----------



## outamyway (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a 4ft x 10ft sheet of Galvanized steel. I had it cut to 4x3 and 4x7 so it takes up a corner space, bolted it to one wall in my studio office and use magnets to put up various prints of both mine and other's work. I went to a steel supply place instead of the local DIY Hardware store. It would have cost me a fortune that way, and I would only have had panels.


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 21, 2010)

outamyway said:


> I bought a 4ft x 10ft sheet of Galvanized steel. I had it cut to 4x3 and 4x7 so it takes up a corner space, bolted it to one wall in my studio office and use magnets to put up various prints of both mine and other's work. I went to a steel supply place instead of the local DIY Hardware store. It would have cost me a fortune that way, and I would only have had panels.



Sounds pretty cool. Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 21, 2010)

myfotoguy said:


> Photographer and Author Rick Sammon is promoting Nations Photo Lab:
> DPE and Nations Photo Lab Present: Our Beautiful Nation Photo Contest | The Digital Photo Experience
> I just ordered a free gallery wrap to try them out. You can see the code and link from tbe blog entry above. No gimmick, I just placed an order using the code which is $50 off your first order. In that past I have also recommended MPIX.



Cool just ordered an 8x10 gallery wrap.  They didnt even charge me shipping


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a 54x36 (I believe) canvas gallery wrap hanging in my entry way. It's a silhouette of the Teton mountain range in Wyoming at sunset. Well worth the $250!


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Alright so on I am on Americanframe.com right now and found a nice frame I like. Here is what is included:
> 
> 1Your Image Size (12 X 18)free1Standard- Matte Black SAVE 25% S21 (15 3/4 X 21 3/4)$10.391 Mat Board- Smooth White (white core) CBW222 (15 3/4 X 21 3/4) Rectangle Top:2" Sides:2" Bottom:2" $5.701Standard Acrylic AAS (15 3/4 X 21 3/4)$8.651Standard Mounting Board MTBS (15 3/4 X 21 3/4)$2.85
> 
> Is that everything I need? And what exactly is the difference between "bottom mat" and the mounting board. If I have all that do I still need matting for the back of the actual picture?


I'm not sure what you mean by "bottom mat".

Do you have mounting tape to secure the print to the mounting board and for hinging the mat?

The Mounting Board is the same size as the inside of the rabbet in the frame and goes behind the print.

The Mat Board has a 12 x 18 inch window cut in it and the window is centered with 2 inches of mat (plus the rabbet) remaining on each side of the opening. The Bottom: 2",  indicates there is no bottom weight since it is the same dimension as the top and sides.

The Mat Board goes on top of the print with the print showing through the window and the acrylic goes on top of the mat board.

Once you have assembled the mounting board, print, mat, acrylic: as a unit it all goes into the frame that has had 3 sides loosely assembled.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahh ok I get it now thanks!


----------



## wesd (Apr 22, 2010)

yes and no I rent so I try not put holes in the walls


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 22, 2010)

wesd said:


> yes and no I rent so I try not put holes in the walls



  Thanks for the laugh. I used to own rental properties and I say go ahead and hang some art on your walls. I've never looked into the legal side of it because as an artist I would never expect anyone to not hang any art in their place but I doubt it would be legal to require a tenant to not hang anything.

Just use common sense about it, don't use the biggest nails sold by the hardware store...   And, a rental place is always painted when a tenant moves out and a reasonable amount of holes in the walls is part of the job. If you're going to have a million of them, that's a bit different but then, just learn to fix them when you move out. It's not that hard.

Off topic but if it helps other renters enjoy their place more, good.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> myfotoguy said:
> 
> 
> > Photographer and Author Rick Sammon is promoting Nations Photo Lab:
> ...



Came today and it looks great! Thanks for the tip they do really good work.


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 28, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Darkhunter139 said:
> 
> 
> > myfotoguy said:
> ...



Glad you did it! I did the same, I liked the results too, and TOTALLY Free! I did forget to account for the wrap though, so my image was cropped in on the front a little tight. But, what better time to learn than from that mistake than with a free one!


----------



## custom canvas uk (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi we have info on how to hang canvases on our site hereCustom Canvas UK - Home Page


----------



## Taylor510ce (Jul 31, 2010)

robbie_vlad said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I have plenty shots of my son, on the fridge and in various kid themed frames. I have several 16x20 prints of my landscapes (in cheap frames) hanging in my basement 'studio' area. And on my living room wall, I've got a beautiful 50x30 canvas gallery wrap of another landscape.
> ...


 

Not sure where he got his, but thought I would toss this out there. I know MPIX and ADORAMA does canvas wraps, but COSTCO actually does them now too. Now I know I know, you may say "Mom and Pop Print places suck" but Costco has printer profiles for download on their site and you can have them print without any auto-adjustments to your shots. I am not sure on prices, but would bet that they are a fairly decent deal to members.

Here is what their site says..

Turn your favorite digital photos into art with these stunning, professional quality canvas prints.  Mix and match sizes to create your own family photo wall or give as an unforgettable gift for any occasion.

Gallery wrapped and ready to hang.  No additional framing necessary.
Special Fine Art UV protective coating prevents fading and makes your photo on canvas easy to clean.
Ten sizes available including squares and panoramas.  
Starting at $29.99

I am not a current member so I can not log in to view the entire list, but plan on joining soon. ( Family members are members and told me about this. )


----------



## stone_family3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not confident to really hang my work in my house yet. Though my parents have a few of them hanging on their fridge from my film class. 

They say my work is great, but for some reason I think they're supposed to say things like that..


----------



## Rekd (Jul 31, 2010)

So far the only stuff besides family shots on my wall are some CORR trucks I shot back in 07 with the Sony DSC H5. I got these printed and took them back to the track at the next race and got them signed by the drivers. Then I gave them to my sister in law to frame. She owns a framing gallery, so I get a good discount. :mrgreen: 

These are the originals. Picts of the nice framing job coming later...

Josh Baldwin





Carl Renezeder and Scott Douglas





Johnny Greaves





Scott Douglas, Johnny Greaves and Josh Baldwin


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 1, 2010)

So I joined Costco yesterday, and was checking out their new Canvas Gallery Wraps they offer. A 20x30 is 69.99 compared to $116.00 at Adorama and $130 at Mpix. Both UV coated, full wrap, ready to hang. Adorama specifies 1.5" frame and Costco does not specify, but the sample pics look to be similar to Adoramas. Now whether there is some difference in the printing process in terms of DPI and all of that, I am not sure.


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 1, 2010)

No, for 2 reasons;

a) i cant afford my own prices

b) i would send myself insane everytime i saw something i could have done better.

Ok i lie, my house is full of my images, and now im both skint and on the verge of shooting myself due to a small reflection on the shell of a ladybird


----------



## myfotoguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> So I joined Costco yesterday, and was checking out their new Canvas Gallery Wraps they offer. A 20x30 is 69.99 compared to $116.00 at Adorama and $130 at Mpix. Both UV coated, full wrap, ready to hang. Adorama specifies 1.5" frame and Costco does not specify, but the sample pics look to be similar to Adoramas. Now whether there is some difference in the printing process in terms of DPI and all of that, I am not sure.



My friend loves the quality (and price) of Costco. He got a gallery wrap and said it was great, I have not seen it yet but trust his judgment. We only have Sams near us, if Costco were near us I would join them for the printing, but Sam's seems good, though I have only used them for up to 8x10 and they have been good.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 1, 2010)

myfotoguy said:


> Taylor510ce said:
> 
> 
> > So I joined Costco yesterday, and was checking out their new Canvas Gallery Wraps they offer. A 20x30 is 69.99 compared to $116.00 at Adorama and $130 at Mpix. Both UV coated, full wrap, ready to hang. Adorama specifies 1.5" frame and Costco does not specify, but the sample pics look to be similar to Adoramas. Now whether there is some difference in the printing process in terms of DPI and all of that, I am not sure.
> ...


 

Yeah, I pretty much joined strictly for the printing since I want to start getting some prints done and framing them for sale locally. However, I also like the gigantic slice of pizza with a soda for $2.50, and the fact that you can pretty much eat dinner there with all the free samples. Now I can spend my grocery money on a new 7D instead of groceries. HAHA.


----------



## Rekd (Aug 1, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> However, I also like the gigantic slice of pizza with a soda for $2.50, and the fact that you can pretty much eat dinner there with all the free samples. Now I can spend my grocery money on a new 7D instead of groceries. HAHA.



I'm not sure if you're insinuating that you can't get out of Costco w/out spending $250, even if you only go for pizza and a soda, or if you've simply missed a decimal point and were talking about buying a slice and soda for $2.50. Either way you're spot-on!

I haven't done printing form there, might try this weekend.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 1, 2010)

:lmao:





Rekd said:


> Taylor510ce said:
> 
> 
> > However, I also like the gigantic slice of pizza with a soda for $2.50, and the fact that you can pretty much eat dinner there with all the free samples. Now I can spend my grocery money on a new 7D instead of groceries. HAHA.
> ...


 
very true. I don't have kids yet though so I can get out of there relatively unscathed....usually. Good thing they don't sell high end cameras ( they don't have higher than the EOS in store but they do sell the 7D online. ). Haha.


----------



## guzziknight (Aug 1, 2010)

I have several prints, probably 13-15, of mine hanging in my house. Sizes range from for 16x20, up to a 20x50 pano, and a 40x60, which was made from a slide about 15 years ago.


----------

